# Share your experience with a therapy or a psychologist/therapist



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Have you undergone treatment for social anxiety with a therapy like CBT?
Share your experience with the therapy!

Is there a specific psychologist or therapist you had a positive or negative experience with?
Share your experience with them!

If the therapy or psychologist/therapist is not currently listed, click the "Suggest a new listing..." link at the bottom of the page to add them. Once you add them you'll be able to add your experience immediately.

Thanks!


----------



## Social_butterfly00 (Jan 28, 2008)

testing lol


----------



## BeautifulGunStucknHolster (Oct 29, 2009)

Wow is this Dr. Drew do you work for MTV lol


----------



## sonne1234 (Apr 18, 2009)

I have a therapist but we don't talk about my problems lol. In fact, I pretend to him that I'm fine and don't have any problems (which is true to a point). I'm agoraphobic with SA but don't realy want any help. I don't think I need it when I see most other people out in the world.


----------



## Sticks and Stones (Dec 4, 2009)

*Cbt*

Sticks and Stones here. I thought I'd put my two cents in. As I have stated in my introduction, I have been doing CBT for the past two months or so. I suppose that I have responded well to therapy because I'm very pro-active in my recovery. 
I find that my therapist has encouraged me to view things from a more neutral and rational point of view. 
Simply applying objective ratiocination to my thinking has helped me tremendously. Also, acknolwedging that I still care about how people percieve me and what people think of me has helped in that I do not deny it, but I try not to let it cross that line into anxiey and needless worrying. 
One of my main problems is that I doubt myself a lot. I feel that I have much potential but that I don't "believe" in myself. I think that therapy may help in some things but I don't know if it can give me the necessary confidence to be successful and productive in life. I'll figure things out somehow. After all, it's not the end of the world. :wink


----------



## Fuzzy Logic (Sep 16, 2009)

I have also been doing CBT for two months but it has made little to no difference. I don't think there is anything necessarily wrong with the process and indeed it will probably do wonders for most people, however not in all cases. I have practiced all the techniques but I feel that my basic personality traits are acting as a barrier to any kind of social integration. I am not appealing to people and others tend to find me dislikeable, with or without anxiety. I think CBT could be helpful as a follow up treatment but first I need to correct more of my personality flaws that make me so abhorrent to others.

The main issue seems to be that I developed SA at a very young age and so have not developed any of the normal social skills or personality traits that most people consider to be inherent. If you developed SA in later childhood or adulthood then you most likely have these skills and personality traits, and therefore be able to integrate once your anxious behaviour is reduced.


----------



## bunski (Mar 7, 2010)

CBT worked for me without me even realising it. Problems didnt seem so big anymore.
I found therapy better than any pill. I think pills should only be your last resort in extreme circumstances where you cannot do anything in your power to change the way things are and your life is out of control.
There is someone out there for everyone. Share information and take advice from positivity, do not dwell on the past and past mistakes, every new day can be a step forwards in changing your outlook on problem if you have faith.


----------



## lde22 (Oct 19, 2009)

I tried seeing a family/marriage counselor for SA and panic attacks a few years ago but he didn't help much, he would just ramble on about different types of jobs to try to help me choose a career but it didn't help much.

Then just recently I had two appointments with a psychologist and he didn't help very much either. 

The therapists that I went to didn't seem to have any plan for helping me they just seemed to give me vague advice like my mom would.


----------



## beautyinall (Jul 13, 2010)

*Do most people see more than one therapist?*

I'm new at therapy so I'm kind of curious... I just had my first session with a Psychologist today who said his method of treatment is CBT. He hasn't mentioned any medication and said what I need to do to get the best out of our sessions is "to relax".

Since this was my first session, I'm not really sure yet how our patient-doctor dynamic will be but I did feel like he did a whole lot more talking than I did. Is that normal?? And if I feel he's not exactly the right therapist for me, should I change therapists or find an additional therapist? For now, I'm going to put all the effort I can into our sessions but I was wondering why some people see more than one?


----------

